# next up, some geckos



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

gargoyle gecko 







hmm should i have put this one in another section? nephrurus milii 






nephrurus wheeleri 








african fat tailed gecko 







tokay gecko 






fan footed gecko 






palm gecko 






pictus gecko 






madagascan day geckos


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

steno petri 






steno steno 






chinese cave gecko 






helmeted gecko 






bibrons gecko 







enigma leopard gecko 






snow enigma leo 







blazing blizzard leo 






tangerine enigma leo






super hypo leo


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

standings day gecko 






red eye enigma leo 






geyru vorax pair 







tokay 







crested geckos


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 4, 2010)

gekos are so cute


----------



## animallove (Sep 4, 2010)

another great thread oh photos. i especially love the colours on the tokay, chinese cave gecko and the madagascan day geckos. good work!


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Sep 4, 2010)

very nice geckos mate.... all of these photos are so magical.... the one of the creasted looks nice, what type of camera do you use if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

pythrulz said:


> gekos are so cute


 
some look great, the steno steno babies in particular are tiny lol 




animallove said:


> another great thread oh photos. i especially love the colours on the tokay, chinese cave gecko and the madagascan day geckos. good work!




cheers, tokays very so much in colour, i have around 20 of them and none are the same, and they change dependent on mood aswell.



lizardsNturtles said:


> very nice geckos mate.... all of these photos are so magical.... the one of the creasted looks nice, what type of camera do you use if you dont mind me asking?




i use a few different cameras, the not so great pics are likely to be on my phone, and old phone so 2.1mp and 5mp, and some are on an olympus, and a few of the better ones are with a canon DSLR 7D


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 4, 2010)

yeo its official most people on here are jealous of your collection mate


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh i miss my leopard geckos (avatar). I love all your morphs there. Another favourite of mine are the crested geckos!


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 4, 2010)

So So So Jelous, wish we could have some of those


----------



## cheddah (Sep 4, 2010)

Amazing collection and photos.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 4, 2010)

wow !!! you have a massive collection of geckos. Is the last pic also a crested gecko the one with the water droplet on its jaw


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> yeo its official most people on here are jealous of your collection mate




lol would love to be out there with all the native stuff you have though, be out in the bush every day, 



Jay84 said:


> Oh i miss my leopard geckos (avatar). I love all your morphs there. Another favourite of mine are the crested geckos!




ah leos are always great, breed a few hundred every year, so easy and everyones fav starter reptile over here lol, cresteds are fast catching up in popularity and numbers aswell. 



Gibblore said:


> So So So Jelous, wish we could have some of those


 
atleast you get wild knob taileds lol 




cheddah said:


> Amazing collection and photos.




thanks


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

Sarah said:


> wow !!! you have a massive collection of geckos. Is the last pic also a crested gecko the one with the water droplet on its jaw




yea thats an adult male crested, took me ages to get that shot, from the other side hes licking the water of his eyes lol


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you have any knobbies??

I do love my knobbies... but i would trade them in for Leopards and Cresteds ANYDAY !

****if they were legal here of course****


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Do you have any knobbies??
> 
> I do love my knobbies... but i would trade them in for Leopards and Cresteds ANYDAY !
> 
> ****if they were legal here of course****



yep the milii and the wheeleri are knob taileds, did have another species aswell but no longer keep them,


----------



## python_dan89 (Sep 4, 2010)

awesome work, thanks for sharing with us mate =)


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 4, 2010)

I like that 2nd pic of the tokay. 
One of the few pics you see where they DON'T look like they want to tear your face off.

That Madagascan is speccy


----------



## James..94 (Sep 4, 2010)

Great Gecko's mate
Love the Tokay


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 4, 2010)

Great pics mate, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jimbobulan (Sep 4, 2010)

Holy Moly You realy are my new Hero! You must have alot of space for all those awesome animals. Keep the pics coming if you've got more.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 4, 2010)

wow, bloody nice geckos mate, thanks for sharing


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 5, 2010)

bigtime89 said:


> awesome work, thanks for sharing with us mate =)





James..94 said:


> Great Gecko's mate
> Love the Tokay





Geckoman said:


> Great pics mate, thanks for sharing


 
thanks  



richoman_3 said:


> wow, bloody nice geckos mate, thanks for sharing


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 5, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> I like that 2nd pic of the tokay.
> One of the few pics you see where they DON'T look like they want to tear your face off.
> 
> That Madagascan is speccy


 
luring you into a false sense of security that one lol 





Jimbobulan said:


> Holy Moly You realy are my new Hero! You must have alot of space for all those awesome animals. Keep the pics coming if you've got more.




theres more but didn't want to bore everyone with too many pics lol


----------

